# Battleground Parade- Take 2



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, So let's try this again...


[video]http://www.flipshare.com/login.aspx?nSender=NzNDMEQxQjktNEQyMC00QkI1LTg3RTA tRkQ3NkUzM0Y3OThC&nFrame=MTI0MDQzREYtMDEzRC00NjAxLTg2Q0UtMTI3NTYxMTI 5QTFB&nMethod=ZW1haWw=&nMedia=ODFCRTkwRkYtMzA4Ni00Mjc0LTlCMDAtNjhCQzk2M0N FMUQ2&emt=4fa67f17-b592-42b7-a33e-d10ceee618a1&slocale=en_US&emailThumbnail=single[/video]


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It worked great!! And I'm jealous.....you live in a place where it's actually cool enough to walk your dog in a parade and not melt!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

No Melting here! Just Rusting from all the Rain!! I mean, it's July and the last 2 days have been pouring out!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like a lot of work went into the parade.
That is awesome!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

/homesick!!!

I spy BGHS?! I graduated from Prairie! That vid makes me miss the rain so much!!! can't wait to go on a walk like that with some of you guys when we move back!

Btw... love at the end how he's chewing on his leashe!! too cute!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Tobi said:


> /homesick!!!
> 
> I spy BGHS?! I graduated from Prairie! That vid makes me miss the rain so much!!! can't wait to go on a walk like that with some of you guys when we move back!
> 
> Btw... love at the end how he's chewing on his leashe!! too cute!



You are correct, BGHS is the sight of prep and dismantle!! What a small world!! Not sure where Hickory is; but Friday we are going to be in Ashville for a week visiting friends. Well technically not Ashville, Waynesville!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i knew there was a reason i liked vancouver 

nice, very nice.


----------

